

Spam from github - alexro

I've created an account on github recently. I never requested any access to any repository, but it doesn't stop people from granting me rights to push changes in.<p>This results in github sending me notifications with links to these people projects. The last one I got has Spanish as primary language which I don't even read.<p>Weird
======
YuriNiyazov
google for zed shaw github

~~~
ianterrell
<http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1306816425.html>

~~~
steventruong
And the follow up post: <http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1306948009.html>

